# Happy Birthday mballi3011



## irishteabear (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday!  I hope you get to do something fun today!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 18, 2009)

WAAAAAhHHHOOOOO!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
HAVE A DRINK ON ME!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







clink!


----------



## treegje (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you! I hope you get to do something fun today


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 18, 2009)

HOMER SAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!


----------



## rod guy (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday, hope its a great one.


----------



## hoser (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday !
Hope you have a great day, my friend


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy birthday Mark !!!  Go ahead and take the day off !


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday buddy!


----------



## blue (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 18, 2009)

> *Happy Birthday Mark*


----------



## bassman (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy birthday.  Find yourself something fun to do today.


----------



## zjaybird (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mark,
Now that you are 21 FINALLY, are you going to do the bar crawl tonight to celebrate with all your friends?


----------



## alx (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy b-day mark...


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mark. Have a great smokin day


----------



## raceyb (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy B-Day Mark!  I hope it's a good one!.


----------



## warthog (Nov 18, 2009)

Hapy Birthday.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## got14u (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy birthday !!!


----------



## erain (Nov 18, 2009)

happy birthday!!! have a great day


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mark!

Oh,by the way, you can have my drink too, I'm on a permanent Wagon!


----------



## randocammando (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mark have a good one


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Mark, congrats on making it through another year! Happy Birthday!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats on making it this far 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Hopefully you will be here for many more.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mark.  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sory for the late response, but Happy Birthday to you my friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ti all of you out there in cyber smoke land a: GREAT 

BIG
THANK YOU

And yes I got my suasage " The Bible" today and we are just about to go and pick up my Grinder too. So now you people would have to put up with me saying went I get my grinder. You will just have to put up with all my sausage questions. But I think I have alot of them answered already.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy birthday TO you, happy birthday TO you. Happy Birthday to Mballi, HAPPY birthday TO you............
_

and many moooooooooooore._


----------



## raceyb (Nov 18, 2009)

Mark, you still haven't given me your address and told me when to come over to see your kitchen.  Are we gonna tailgate somne sausage for the Alabama game?  :)


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 18, 2009)

And i guess my invite got lost in the mail???


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 18, 2009)

Bring them on Ol'Man 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Happy Birthday Mark, enjoy it!
Dan


----------



## oneshot (Nov 18, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!

Mark got his grinder and Sausage Bible......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats and *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* buddy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How's about some pics????


----------



## ronp (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy birthday Mark, glad you got your new toys.


----------



## rickw (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mark, nice toys.

Ya know ya need to post some pics now.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mark. Sorry it was late. And congrats on the toys.


----------



## the iceman (Nov 19, 2009)

Congratulations on completing another lap around the Sun.


----------



## rodc (Nov 19, 2009)

Belated Happy Birthday Mark, may your Wurst be the best.


----------

